
Mask Math - nikolay
https://aatishb.com/maskmath/
======
Adroyo
I truly hope the wearing of masks ceases to be a political issue. With
COVID-19, every little bit helps. As much as we all hate wearing masks, when
in large crowds or compact areas, we should all be wearing.

------
nikolay
And the accompanying notebook:
[https://github.com/aatishb/maskmath/blob/master/model/mathmo...](https://github.com/aatishb/maskmath/blob/master/model/mathmodel.ipynb)

